# Denon 2312 versus 3312 - any opinions?



## ddo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi All -

Has anyone compared these denon receivers?

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The major difference to me with the 3312 is that it offers Preamp Outputs whereas the 2312 does not. For many, this is a huge thing. However, if using efficient Speakers and pretty set with both the Speakers and the Room, if the 2312 meets your needs there is no reason not to use it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

There's more than that.

Stepping up from the 2312ci to the 3312ci adds:

* Dual HDMI outputs that can be active simultaneously
* Pre-outs for all channels
* Audyssey DSX with speaker terminals for all 11 speakers (however only 7 can be active at once)
* AL24+ processing on FL/FR channels for greater 2ch music fidelity
* A dedicated PHONO input with pre-amp stage
* HD Radio
* Ability to scale sources to 1080p/24
* Ability to cross-convert analog video signals (e.g. s-video in to component out)
* Enhanced multizone / CI capabilities:
--- 3 zones instead of 2
--- Composite video output to Zone 2
--- Ability to send digital 2.0 PCM audio (optical/coax only, not HDMI) to Zone 2/3
--- dual 12v trigger outs

More than you could possibly hope to know about the current Denon lineup (xx12 series) is here.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. However, the major difference to me is the Preamp Outputs. AL24 has never made a huge difference to me, Dual HDMI Outputs usually are only applicable where someone is using a PJ for night and a Panel during the day, most these days do not use transcoding (Component/Composite, etc-HDMI, etc..

I suppose what I was and am saying is that the major difference personally is with the 3312 having Preamp Outputs. It is why I started with "personally"...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Indeed. However, the major difference to me is the Preamp Outputs. AL24 has never made a huge difference to me, Dual HDMI Outputs usually are only applicable where someone is using a PJ for night and a Panel during the day, most these days do not use transcoding (Component/Composite, etc-HDMI, etc..
> 
> I suppose what I was and am saying is that the major difference personally is with the 3312 having Preamp Outputs. It is why I started with "personally"...
> ...


Makes sense.

I can think of several more scenarios where a second HDMI out comes in handy, however (smaller TV in an adjoining room, perhaps?), and for me (with my CRT-based tv topping out at 1080i), the scaler has been a godsend. For someone wanted to experiment with other flavors of surround modes, Audyssey DSX (height/wide) is pretty cool. For someone actually planning to use the secondary/tertiary zones, the extra abilities the 3312 offers is also invaluable.

The pre-amp outputs are indeed a major feature, but I would argue that some of the other features are just as important, to most people with sufficiently advanced systems that having pre-amp outputs makes the must-have column on the feature wish list.

FWIW, I don't regret a single penny of the extra money I spent going to the 3312 over the 2312. That 2312 is still a fine unit, however, and it would certainly be a strong second choice if there weren't features I absolutely had to have in the 3312.


----------



## ddo (Sep 25, 2011)

All - 

Thanks this thread has been very helpful. Given the small difference in price between the two units, I will go for a 3312.

D.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is awesome that you are going to get the 3312. Without question the 3312 is a nicer AVR. However, more often than not, budget is a major thing. I am so glad that the difference in price is slight enough as to not make a difference. I personally do think Preamp Outputs are a major feature that dictates the AVR I get. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ddo (Sep 25, 2011)

Appreciated again. Also, looking for suggestions for a projector - Epson vs Panasonic vs JVC.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you can find a JVC D-ILA PJ in your budget, that is what I would personally get. I am not sure what your PJ budget is, but D-ILA and Sony's SXRD PJ's are some of the best I have seen.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If you can find a JVC D-ILA PJ in your budget, that is what I would personally get. I am not sure what your PJ budget is, but D-ILA and Sony's SXRD PJ's are some of the best I have seen.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Out of curiosity, what's the ballpark price range one should expect to spend on a PJ like those you recommend? I've toyed with the idea of adding one for event-class movie nights, at some point in time, now that I have a room that's big enough.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Around $2000 Dollars and going up from there for a new one. Here is a nice deal on a Open Box from an Authorized Dealer: http://www.onecall.com/product/Sony/VPL-HW10-Open-Box/Front-Projector/_/R-111706

You can certainly spend less and most definitely spend far more, but I really think SXRD and D-ILA are truly fantastic Projectors.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also, here is a link for the newer HW15:http://www.ats-systems.com/store/detail_us.asp?PRODUCT_ID=4496649
I must point out that this is not from an Authorized Dealer and is something I think I have never done before. I would actually call local Sony Dealers and see what kind of discount you could get.
Here is a Review:http://www.projectorreviews.com/sony/vpl-hw15/index.php

The 15 is definitely a pretty big step up while retailing for $500 less. Again, you can find a PJ for well less than half that amount. However, I do think the PQ of the SXRD's are really tough to best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

